# Ricca in a low tech?



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

Riccia floats in nature, so it's used to absorbing CO2 from the atmosphere. It's generally grown underwater using pressurized CO2 systems, and I doubt it will grow without added CO2, or maybe Excel.

If you want it as a floating plant, though, it'll cover the top of your tank in no time!


----------



## liveforthis (Jan 2, 2011)

what about java moss?? I know it doesn't require strong light and grows pretty easy I used to have it on a large piece of driftwood but that's when I had a cool dr fosters co2 setup...

I see a lot of haters of moss around.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Riccia will grow in medium light with excel. I don't recommend putting it on driftwood. Its much easier to put it on flat rocks and put a hairnet over the whole thing. When it's time to trim, just take out the whole rock, trim and put it back in.


----------



## Jeff1192 (Dec 10, 2010)

Riccia definitely won't grow in low light. The other problem with it in my experience is that it gets everywhere! I decided to get rid of it because I was tired of finding it everywhere and it was almost a year before I stopped finding pieces of it in my 90 gallon jungle.

Java moss will definitely grow in low light. I used to pull fistfulls of it out of my 90 before I went pressurized CO2.

Jeff


----------



## liveforthis (Jan 2, 2011)

Well right now I have t5ho over my tank but I suspended it 1 foot from the surface. I was thinking about doing moss over my driftwood because I'm trying to add some depth without using any bunch plants and without using to much floor. A black piranha is going in there so I'm trying to make it look full without actually crowding him.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I grew riccia floating in a non co2 supplimented tank. I never got around to tying it to anything, but I threw out fistfuls every week.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I can grow riccia anywhere, without even trying!!! It's impossible to kill IME. All it takes is one small strand for riccia to survive. 

HouseofCards,

Some of the riccia I purchased from you ended up in my 10g suuuuuper low tech tank. It only has one dim incandescent bulb in the hood, no ferts, no co2, and gravel. The only plants growing in it were floating watersprite and water wisteria. Well the riccia somehow got entangled in the wisteria, which is planted, and now there's at least 2 or 3 baseballs of riccia in there.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I hate riccia b/c it's like duckweed in my low tech tanks. Can't get rid of it if I get any hitchhikers... so it can definitely survive without high light or CO2! lol


----------



## liveforthis (Jan 2, 2011)

Yea seems more people hate it then like it....think I may stay away from it.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

"Man who catch all Riccia with tweezers accomplish anything"




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> "Man who catch all Riccia with tweezers accomplish anything"


:icon_lol:Yes, sensei!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

tuffgong said:


> :icon_lol:Yes, sensei!


LOL, I've taught you well my young apprentice!


----------



## fish-n-pups (Feb 20, 2010)

I had a bunch of really nice 2 inch tiles covered with it. They looked great until my rainbows started to pull at them and eat the Riccia. So I'd think about your stock first and what they might do to it.

I had success growing it on rocks, covered with mesh in a 55 with 2wpg, no CO2. Like I said my problem was my stock.

Maybe it'll work out for you!


----------

